# Nymphs and flies?



## asdsdf (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, so recently, my two European mantids just mated, and so I'm preparing for (hopefully) nymphs. Now, there are two fruit fly types, as you already know, hydei and molanswatever. Which one would be best? Hydei is bigger, so I can continue feeding them that for a longer while than the other one. BUT, will they be too big? I have no idea how big the European nymphs will be, so I'm not sure hydei would be the right one. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 15, 2007)

Go Hydei they will fatten them up good


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 15, 2007)

Umm, will the nymphs be able to take on the hydei? They're kind of big..


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 15, 2007)

ya, that's what i was kinda afriad of. how big is a european hatchling anyways?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would kinda throw in a mix and see how they react. watch each nymph and pay close attenton to which is caught. Start with the larger and pay attention. Obviously they can catch the smaller but we dont know bout the larger. if they can, use the larger! Simple process of elimination. Just have both cultures ready just in case!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

They might run from them


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

also, how to fruit fly cultures fail? Can't you just take some healthy adults, the food, (I know how to make) and put them in another container to make another culture?

I really don't want to have to buy two cultures....but i guess...


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Just add some adults to the new medium


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

That's how everybody does it, I assume. The original container will run out of food/medium and will look really filthy after a while anyway.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

hey what happened to my comments!?!? :!: :?: :!: :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

> hey what happened to my comments!?!? :!: :?: :!: :?:


Huh??


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

i posted 2 comments here last night before i turned off my laptop. :shock: and now its gone!


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

Go with Hydei, Euro's are big enough to handle them


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Yay! Thanks. I was kinda just waiting for just one person to say it would work. Now, i only have to buy one type of fly. :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

L3 eating a housefly


----------

